# Gilgamesh (Fate/Stay Night) vs Yhwach (Bleach)



## Top59 (Jul 21, 2016)

Location: New York

Base Yhwach pre soul king absorption
Base Gilgamesh Fate/Stay night

Speed is equalized


----------



## BreakFlame (Jul 21, 2016)

Pre-soul King wasn't country level, so not as much a stomp as I assumed on title.

Doesn't Gil actually have a version of Almighty, as well? Some super-powerful form of precog or whatever?

Anyway, I don't remember much about what pre SK Mustachio can do, so I'll just default to the assumption that Gil kicks his teeth in for being a mongrel.


----------



## John Wayne (Jul 21, 2016)

Base Gilgamesh.

I wasn't aware he had a powerup.


----------



## BreakFlame (Jul 21, 2016)

John Wayne said:


> Base Gilgamesh.
> 
> I wasn't aware he had a powerup.



Some people would argue the one with a gaping Excalibur sized hole in his chest was an upgrade.


----------



## Jackalinthebox (Jul 21, 2016)

Gil has a clairvoyance ability that lets him know the best possible counter to whatever move his opponent will make next. Something along those lines


----------



## Sablés (Jul 21, 2016)

We had this thread a few months back and this time is no different. Yhwach tanks nigh everything Gil can throw at him and only needs to lift a finger to turn him into a blood splat.

Yhwach even before the almighty had more power than all his stern ritter.


----------



## BreakFlame (Jul 21, 2016)

Yeah, but don't the Sternritters max around island level? Ywach's the only one who went past that, and he needed the SK to do it.

Ea should be able to do something, at least.


----------



## Sablés (Jul 21, 2016)

Gil would never get it off.


----------



## BreakFlame (Jul 21, 2016)

It's speed equal and the only thing Ywach has here is Almighty.


----------



## John Wayne (Jul 21, 2016)

Only way Gil could win is if he charged Ea while running away, but he won't do that.


----------



## reiko96 (Jul 22, 2016)

Yhwach both rounds. 

Gilgamesh got wrecked by Shiro and lost to Saber in Fate. His actual combat abilities and physicals are mediocre and the only thing he ever seems to do is call people mongrels and spam GOB, which will prove ineffective due to Yhwach's speed and ability to see and manipulate the future. The only thing Gil he has going for him is Ea, which is useless since he would get blitzed before he can unleash it's full power. Even then, I doubt Enuma Elish would work, seeing as Yhwach also has the power to destroy entire worlds.


----------



## shade0180 (Jul 22, 2016)

reiko96 said:


> Gilgamesh got wrecked by Shiro



You do know Shiro get a stat boost whenever he holds an NP right?



reiko96 said:


> Lost to Saber in Fate



Saber was getting raped until PIS kicked in.




reiko96 said:


> Seeing as Yhwach also has the power to destroy entire worlds.



Oh well that ended with wanking...

 Seriously though, Gil definitely isn't winning anyway. With his personality and Bleach superior stats this match isn't even a match so there is no need to put bleach in a pedestal they don't even deserve yet.


----------



## reiko96 (Jul 22, 2016)

shade0180 said:


> You do know Shiro get a stat boost whenever he holds an NP right?
> .


Since when? Shiro wasn't wielding a NP. He was using his projected duel blades he had been using throughout the season. In any case, my point still stands. Gilgamesh's combat abilities are still very lacking and his speed and physicals are not very impressive. He relies too much on GOB and is pretty much a one trick pony.



shade0180 said:


> Saber was getting raped until PIS kicked in.
> .


How was it PIS. She beat him fair and square in a 1v1.



shade0180 said:


> Oh well that ended with wanking...
> .


How? Have you actually been following Bleach lately? Yhwach after assimilating the soul king now has the power to destroy the soul society, the human world and Heuco Mundo. He is currently in the process of remaking them


----------



## shade0180 (Jul 22, 2016)

reiko96 said:


> Since when? Shiro wasn't wielding a NP.


Every weapon in  GoB are prototype NP. Which he was copying the moment they came out of Gob and smacking Gil with them.



reiko96 said:


> How was it PIS. She beat him fair and square in a 1v1.




> Using some special ability without any real hint she had access to
> A very convenient ability that lets her ignore every attack, Which was never hinted as that kind of ability considering the only thing that object showed before was minor healing through Shiro.
> Which is convenient enough for the situation to give her the win because that's the only possible weakness for someone like Gil who can send any weapon around a target in every possible corner of the battlefield.
> not PIS





reiko96 said:


> How? Have you actually been following Bleach lately? Yhwach after assimilating the soul king now has the power to destroy the soul society, the human world and Heuco Mundo. He is currently in the process of remaking them


haiz... There's already enough thread about this bullshit.


----------



## Clowe (Jul 22, 2016)

Yhwach's mustache alone solos the golden peasant.


----------



## BreakFlame (Jul 22, 2016)

Gonna ignore the "Ywach destroying worlds" BS for a moment and just point out that for Gil to lose to Saber required her to bring back a NP that is explicitly more powerful than the Holy Grail Ritual. And Shiro was literally a custom-made hard counter to Gil in terms of NP, combat power, and mentality. He still had to basically give them the win (though arguably once Saber pulled Avalon there really was nothing he could do).

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## shade0180 (Jul 22, 2016)

BreakFlame said:


> Though arguably once Saber pulled Avalon there really was nothing he could do).



Thing is Gil should have a weapon that can cross dimensions, considering Rin on Sakura's route has a sword that can pull an energy from another dimension. And if you do check for mythical weapon there are weapons that can also do the same shit.


----------



## BreakFlame (Jul 22, 2016)

But would that actually work on Avalon? I mean, it doesn't just shut her in the alternate dimension, it actively keeps everything else out.

In the first place, Enuma Elish is a giant space-time distortion that can destroy dimensional barriers (which is probably why the narrations says Avalon "blocked" Ea instead of just walking through it), so it's not like any of his other NP's would have worked.


----------



## Adamant soul (Jul 22, 2016)

Yhwach takes this easily enough.


----------



## GiveRobert20dollars (Jul 22, 2016)

Avalon is explicitly greater than True Magics which includes Zeltretch's so no

A dimension crossing NP isn't going to cut it.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Fang (Jul 22, 2016)

reiko96 said:


> Gilgamesh got wrecked by Shiro and lost to Saber in Fate.



Cherry picking. Shirou is hard natural counter to Gil's style, he was suffering plot-induced-stupidity the entire fight, and he's debuffed and weakened within Shirou's RM; which makes his use of GoB slower and inferior to UBW's influence. On top of that, one of the route endings in Fate has Gil overwhelming Saber in close combat. He was using different NPs which had different attributes and characteristics which was constantly putting Saber on the back foot even in melee combat, which is HER specialty. 



> His actual combat abilities and physicals are mediocre



Wrong. Like I said earlier, he was overwhelming Saber because his stats are closer to a Saber class and his use of different NPs can let him push around another high tier Servant like her readily like a bitch. 



> and the only thing he ever seems to do is call people mongrels and spam GOB, which will prove ineffective due to Yhwach's speed and ability to see and manipulate the future.



If Gil was bloodlusted, almost every match would end with him using the maximum extent of GoB in an AoE manner to spit-roast other Servants instantly. He has to be handicapped with his personality to prevent him from steamrolling 99% of the regular Servants he faces or fights in the Fate meta-series.

And you do know he can make use of different NPs personally on top of that: like one that cuts through mana and armor.



Even this one too:



Hell he's strong enough to ragdoll Saber with his own strength and keep up with her speed wise.



> The only thing Gil he has going for him is Ea, which is useless since he would get blitzed before he can unleash it's full power. Even then, I doubt Enuma Elish would work, seeing as Yhwach also has the power to destroy entire worlds.



Not really but the issue is that he isn't fast enough, otherwise Yhwach would die.


----------



## Fang (Jul 22, 2016)

Hell make it Fate Extra/CCC Gil and he'll rofl stomp the entire Bleachverse.


----------



## The World (Jul 22, 2016)

So would Heroic Spirit Servant Gilgamesh amped by say Kotomine or Kiri or even Illya

would he be stronger than Fate Gilgamesh?


----------



## GiveRobert20dollars (Jul 22, 2016)

Xavier!Gilgamesh has Kotomine!Gilgamesh tier stats, so no he wouldn't be stronger

Zero!Gil had way better stats because Tokiomi is a super special snowflake magus, and even under kirei he still had beastly stats.


----------



## Sablés (Jul 22, 2016)

What is this bullshit about Gil having mediocre stats?

He has fucking Saber-class parameters as an archer. Anyone who isn't blind can see his fight against Shirou was riddled with PIS/CIS.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Sablés (Jul 22, 2016)

reiko96 said:


> I doubt Enuma Elish would work



Depending on how F/SF is treated, EE should be planet-level. Enkidu's draws power from the counter force and is almost the size of the planet's diameter.


----------



## lol 4th dimension reiatsu (Jul 22, 2016)

EE doesn't have a destructive capacity,it rips reality and sends whatever was there to the Akasha or something.


----------



## Crimson King (Jul 23, 2016)

Since You're Whack can't see Gil's NP before the match starts, he'll get smacked by 360 degree NP spam and then Ea.

Maybe some nukes before Ea.


----------



## Divell (Jul 23, 2016)

Can Yhwach use Zanka no Tachi? or is restricted?


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Jul 23, 2016)

Zanka no Tachi is literally the most useless ability he has, I don't understand the fandom's weird obsession with him pulling it out all the time

like "okay I need to choose between straight up warping reality and a really hot fire, which of these should I use hmmm"

its not a difficult question

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## GiveRobert20dollars (Jul 23, 2016)

Obviously the really hot fire followed by a speech on how Zanka no tachi is the flame of his hatred for the world

And then he turns the bankai's fire black and says it's the manifestation of the demon sealed in his eyes.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Divell (Jul 23, 2016)

Nighty said:


> Zanka no Tachi is literally the most useless ability he has, I don't understand the fandom's weird obsession with him pulling it out all the time
> 
> like "okay I need to choose between straight up warping reality and a really hot fire, which of these should I use hmmm"
> 
> its not a difficult question


one ability is useless if he doesn't have the reaction, another protects him from most physical attacks, summons a zombie army from at least one high tier captain, and i'm pretty sure his own sternritters considering he killed most of them, between them including Gerard and Hashwalth who are strong on their own term, and has the heat of the fucking sun. yes I'm going to go with both.


----------



## GiveRobert20dollars (Jul 23, 2016)

I'm going to laugh if he uses it and ends up killing himself with it.

Literally would ascend to the heston and iori dimension from how much shit I'd give clorox fans over their final boss being the equivalent of a retarded kid with a gun.


----------



## Divell (Jul 23, 2016)

GiveRobert20dollars said:


> I'm going to laugh if he uses it and ends up killing himself with it.
> 
> Literally would ascend to the heston and iori dimension from how much shit I'd give clorox fans over their final boss being the equivalent of a retarded kid with a gun.


i'm pretty sure the hollow powers are doing that for him.


----------



## Regicide (Jul 23, 2016)

Crimson King said:


> Since You're Whack can't see Gil's NP before the match starts, he'll get smacked by 360 degree NP spam and then Ea.
> 
> Maybe some nukes before Ea.


This is never happening before Gil gets splattered


----------



## Crimson King (Jul 23, 2016)

Regicide said:


> This is never happening before Gil gets splattered


Speed is equal though. So Gil can get the first attack in by doing 360 degree GoB from 1 mm away.


----------



## OneSimpleAnime (Jul 23, 2016)

Except Yhwach has TK which can paste Gil before GoB can do much of anything to him.


----------



## Crimson King (Jul 23, 2016)

OneSimpleAnime said:


> Except Yhwach has TK which can paste Gil before GoB can do much of anything to him.



Can I see the scan?

Also, so what if he has TK?


----------



## Sablés (Jul 23, 2016)

GoB at this stage wouldn't suffice to notably wound someone like Renji who tanks barrages of small-city/city level attacks. Gilgamesh is severely outclassed in all areas save for a sword he'd never be able to use in time before Yhwach one-shots him.

Servants barely qualify for  high-tier in Bleach nowadays.


----------



## OneSimpleAnime (Jul 23, 2016)

because TK is instant and only requires a thought while GoB requires a thought then has to open the portals and fire.


----------



## GiveRobert20dollars (Jul 23, 2016)

Solomon vs Bleach coming up

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Crimson King (Jul 24, 2016)

Sablés said:


> GoB at this stage wouldn't suffice to notably wound someone like Renji who tanks barrages of small-city/city level attacks. Gilgamesh is severely outclassed in all areas save for a sword he'd never be able to use in time before Yhwach one-shots him.



Some NPs can bypass durability. Such as the scythe he used on Saber, and Gae Dearg.



Sablés said:


> Servants barely qualify for high-tier in Bleach nowadays.


Nah





OneSimpleAnime said:


> because TK is instant and only requires a thought while GoB requires a thought then has to open the portals and fire.




Still waiting for the scans

And the proof it can kill Gil in 1 hit.


----------



## Sablés (Jul 24, 2016)

Crimson King said:


> Some NPs can bypass durability. Such as the scythe he used on Saber, and Gae Dearg.



Gae Dearg doesn't bypass durability, it nullifies magic enhancement and falls under classic NLF. The scythe he used on Saber was much the same.



> Nah



That ain't showing me a whole lot


Calc it


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jul 24, 2016)

Sablés said:


> Calc it


it's probably double digit megatons

calc done

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## shade0180 (Jul 24, 2016)

double digit megaton isn't really worth anything in bleach right now considering they are around Island level.


----------



## OneSimpleAnime (Jul 24, 2016)

Crimson King said:


> Still waiting for the scans
> 
> And the proof it can kill Gil in 1 hit.




although i just realized this battle is base Yhwach so maybe he doesnt have TK. Almighty does give him precog though and his stats far outclass Gil's

He could just use Yama's Bankai and melt all the NPs that Gil tries to fire

double digit megatons isnt much in Fate when Saber's Excalibur has better feats


----------



## Crimson King (Jul 24, 2016)

Sablés said:


> Gae Dearg doesn't bypass durability, it nullifies magic enhancement and falls under classic NLF. The scythe he used on Saber was much the same.


It cut right through Saber's armor and her natural toughness, which allowed her to tank Ea for a bit.

The scythe as well bypassed her defenses.

There is of course Caladbolg for the space/time twisting. 

And if all else fails, ram him with his FTL ship and BFR him.



OneSimpleAnime said:


> although i just realized this battle is base Yhwach so maybe he doesnt have TK. Almighty does give him precog though and his stats far outclass Gil's
> 
> He could just use Yama's Bankai and melt all the NPs that Gil tries to fire


Images aren't working.

Also, how does he lift it? How did he get that place there?


----------



## KuraiShin (Jul 24, 2016)

What an awful thread. Just make it Fate Extra/CCC Gil and let him stomp the bleachverse and the rest of the HST as collateral domage.

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## OneSimpleAnime (Jul 24, 2016)

He lifted the palace with TK.... But Base Yhwach might not have it because it was Soul King Yhwach who performed the feat. But if base has TK then it would still be island level, which is above Gil's pay-grade.


----------



## bitethedust (Jul 24, 2016)

This is a terrible match because whether they're on base or at their strongest it's a stomp either way, it's not a proper fight.


----------



## Crimson King (Jul 24, 2016)

We can always use high tier nasu instead of low-mid


----------



## shade0180 (Jul 24, 2016)

So you want CCC gil


----------



## Sablés (Jul 24, 2016)

Crimson King said:


> It cut right through Saber's armor and her natural toughness, which allowed her to tank Ea for a bit.
> 
> The scythe as well bypassed her defenses.



And this allows them to bypass durability...why again? To be clear, I'm asking for a scan that explicitly describes what you claim. Both NPs got by her armor by siphoning magic energy.



> There is of course Caladbolg for the space/time twisting.



GRC did that too. 



> And if all else fails, ram him with his FTL ship and BFR him.



Gill will be dead long before he brings this out, not like the ship's speed says shit about its DC anyway. Yhwach needs a single action to kill the servant, Gil requires several more steps.


----------



## Divell (Jul 24, 2016)

Crimson King said:


> Some NPs can bypass durability. Such as the scythe he used on Saber, and Gae Dearg.
> 
> 
> Nah
> ...


where are the images from?


----------



## Crimson King (Jul 24, 2016)

Sablés said:


> And this allows them to bypass durability...why again? To be clear, I'm asking for a scan that explicitly describes what you claim. Both NPs got by her armor by siphoning magic energy.


The scythe cut through her defenses before taking away her mana

Gae Dearg just gives no fucks about your magic defenses.



Sablés said:


> GRC did that too.


I don't know what GRC is.


Sablés said:


> Gill will be dead long before he brings this out, not like the ship's speed says shit about its DC anyway.



Gil has an NP that gives him precog and knows exactly what the opponent knows. If he feels he needs it, he'll bring it out. I mentioned nothing about DC for the ship. I said BFR him. He can spam it in with his GoB rain.



Sablés said:


> Yhwach needs a single action to kill the servant, Gil requires several more steps.



I am still waiting for the proof of that.

You're Whack needs to move to attack. Gil doesn't. Advantage Gil.



shade0180 said:


> So you want CCC gil



He's more the top portion of high tiers. There are others in between.


----------



## Sablés (Jul 24, 2016)

Crimson King said:


> The scythe cut through her defenses before taking away her mana



Again. What part of that says the scythe bypasses durability?  Cutting through something like it isn't there doesn't mean it does, it can just mean its DC is far above Saber's durability. Fact that the scythe still absorbs MP (order of sentence structure doesn't really matter here) means it doesn't necessarily do this with power either.



> Gae Dearg just gives no fucks about your magic defenses.



I know and its also NLF




> I don't know what GRC is.



Gran Rey Cero distorts space when its fired yet didn't do shit to Ichigo or Yhwach.




> Gil has an NP that gives him precog and knows exactly what the opponent knows. If he feels he needs it, he'll bring it out.



Knowing he's about to die in the next second isn't going to change anything.



> I mentioned nothing about DC for the ship. I said BFR him. He can spam it in with his GoB rain.



How exactly is the ship going to manage that. Please don't say you literally mean ramming Yhwach cause you'll need some solid feats for that.




> You're Whack needs to move to attack.



 He can spam arrows using his mind and attack just like  GoB (not omni-directionally) only he packs a shitton more power in each arrow.

Gilgamesh needs to think, needs to place his portals and then eject his arsenal. Most of which will be rendered useless by Yhwach's vastly superior stats.  Seriously, we're talking several orders of magnitudes difference in power (discounting Ea)


----------



## shade0180 (Jul 24, 2016)

Sablés said:


> Gilgamesh needs to think, needs to place his portals and then eject his arsenal. Most of which will be rendered useless by Yhwach's vastly superior stats.


Match is speed equal

the only superior stat Yhwach has is DC and Durability. Yhwach also needs to react to the portal, think of the place where he can move out of the way of the attack and actually moving his body to that location.

so moot point for pointing those out when they have equal stat on speed.





Sablés said:


> Knowing he's about to die in the next second isn't going to change anything.



Match is speed equal, If the AoE is too big for him to run out of the way, Gil could just escape inside GoB if needs be.


----------



## Sablés (Jul 24, 2016)

Not sure how you ignored the text above that explicitly stating Yhwach doesn't need to move to attack and can summon arrows from thin air. Selective reading only goes so far

And guess what? One of them has a much bigger chance of surviving a direct hit than the other which was where the stats issue came in.


----------



## shade0180 (Jul 24, 2016)

Sablés said:


> Not sure how you ignored the text above that explicitly stating Yhwach doesn't need to move to attack and can summon arrows from thin air



Gil also doesn't need to move to fire off GoB.. again moot point.

and the portal do appear out of thin air not just the bullshit gate the anime showed.

considering if that was the case omnidirectional Gob wouldn't be possible.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## God (Jul 24, 2016)

shade0180 said:


> Match is speed equal, If the AoE is too big for him to run out of the way, *Gil could just escape inside GoB if needs be.*



When has he shown the ability to do this?


----------



## shade0180 (Jul 24, 2016)

Gate of Babylon is basically a portal that connect you to Gil's treasury..


----------



## God (Jul 24, 2016)

shade0180 said:


> Gate of Babylon is Gil's treasury on its own dimension.



Has he ever jumped into this dimension onscreen or even hinted at being capable of such?


----------



## shade0180 (Jul 24, 2016)

So you think Gil can't enter his treasury?


----------



## Sablés (Jul 24, 2016)

shade0180 said:


> Gil also doesn't need to move to fire off GoB.. again moot point.
> 
> and the portal do appear out of thin air not just the bullshit gate the anime showed.
> 
> considering if that was the case omnidirectional Gob wouldn't be possible.



No shit.

Why are you regurgitating shit that I have never disputed and in no way impacts the fact that Gil's a dead man while nothing in GoB's known arsenal is harming the quincy.


----------



## Sablés (Jul 24, 2016)

And for the love of God, stop spamming that emote.


----------



## God (Jul 24, 2016)

shade0180 said:


> So you think Gil can't enter his treasury?



You've failed to answer the question for the second time.


----------



## OneSimpleAnime (Jul 24, 2016)

Why the fuck would Gil be able to enter his treasury when it exists in the past or some shit


----------



## Regicide (Jul 24, 2016)

Crimson King said:


> Speed is equal though. So Gil can get the first attack in by doing 360 degree GoB from 1 mm away.


Okay one Gil has never ever demonstrated that level of precision quickness in his use of GoB 

Or quickness, for that matter, considering the amount of steps involved in that relative to his opponent

He has to pick out where he wants the gates to open, open the gates (which in itself is fairly quick but the entire point of the dynamic with UBW is that this is far from instantaneous), and then fire

Even longer if he wants to pick out some specific items to shoot

Omnidirectional spam from arbitrarily tiny distance at the start of whatever battle is one of those things that sounds possible on paper, but is never actually suggested to be applicable in practical terms

And in this matchup specifically, his enemy has no such complications in regards to instagibbing the other guy, so I'm pretty skeptical that Gil is ever going to win the quickdraw

Even Gil was somehow first, nothing in his arsenal is packing the physical firepower to be sufficient


Sablés said:


> That ain't showing me a whole lot
> 
> 
> Calc it


To be honest I wouldn't put a lot of stock in that anyways 

The CMs, like, basically never show anything accurate to the actual events of the orders

Remember Saber Diarmuid? I sure as fuck don't 


Crimson King said:


> Gil has an NP that gives him precog and knows exactly what the opponent knows. If he feels he needs it, he'll bring it out.


Uh, no like, half the point of Gil's clairvoyance is that it's suppressed and his reliance on it is spotty as fuck

And that if he doesn't like what it tells him, he's liable to just disregard it as nonsense anyways

I mean gee, it sure helped him not get blindsided in every single route of the original VN against Avalon, UBW, and dark Sakura

And in his spinoff appearances, for that matter, like against Alcides and BB


----------



## Crimson King (Jul 24, 2016)

Sablés said:


> Again. What part of that says the scythe bypasses durability? Cutting through something like it isn't there doesn't mean it does, it can just mean its DC is far above Saber's durability. Fact that the scythe still absorbs MP (order of sentence structure doesn't really matter here) means it doesn't necessarily do this with power either.



The phrase says it cut through her first. 
Saber's armor can take multi megaton damage without breaking. It also said nothing about damaging the gauntlet.


Sablés said:


> I know and its also NLF


Too bad it isn't. It's shown to bypass magic multiple times.


Sablés said:


> Gran Rey Cero distorts space when its fired yet didn't do shit to Ichigo or Yhwach.


How does it distort space? Does that distortion do damage?


Sablés said:


> Knowing he's about to die in the next second isn't going to change anything.


Sure it will. Especially when you haven't proved You're Whack can kill him in 1 hit.  He'll be ramming You're Whack with his ship and BFRing him.


Sablés said:


> How exactly is the ship going to manage that. Please don't say you literally mean ramming Yhwach cause you'll need some solid feats for that.


It's a ship that can move at FTL speeds. Why wouldn't it be able to ram him?


Sablés said:


> He can spam arrows using his mind and attack just like GoB (not omni-directionally) only he packs a shitton more power in each arrow.


You're making claims but not backing it up.


Sablés said:


> Gilgamesh needs to think, needs to place his portals and then eject his arsenal. Most of which will be rendered useless by Yhwach's vastly superior stats. Seriously, we're talking several orders of magnitudes difference in power (discounting Ea)


And You're Whack needs to think, make his projectiles, and fire them. 

Again, superior stats means jack shit when Gil has NPs that ignore durability.



Regicide said:


> Okay one Gil has never ever demonstrated that level of precision quickness in his use of GoB





> With one command, the godspeed rain of swords begins.
> Each one has fatal power.
> 
> "…!"
> ...





Regicide said:


> Or quickness, for that matter, considering the amount of steps involved in that relative to his opponent



Speed is equal. Gil just needs to think for GoB to start attacking.


Regicide said:


> He has to pick out where he wants the gates to open, open the gates (which in itself is fairly quick but the entire point of the dynamic with UBW is that this is far from instantaneous), and then fire



Speed is equal. With his mind reading NP, he'll know exactly what he wants.


Regicide said:


> Even longer if he wants to pick out some specific items to shoot



Just GoB spam while he chooses.


Regicide said:


> Omnidirectional spam from arbitrarily tiny distance at the start of whatever battle is one of those things that sounds possible on paper, but is never actually suggested to be applicable in practical terms


See above


Regicide said:


> And in this matchup specifically, his enemy has no such complications in regards to instagibbing the other guy, so I'm pretty skeptical that Gil is ever going to win the quickdraw



Speed is equal.


Regicide said:


> Even Gil was somehow first, nothing in his arsenal is packing the physical firepower to be sufficient


Durability ignoring NPs.


Regicide said:


> Uh, no like, half the point of Gil's clairvoyance is that it's suppressed and his reliance on it is spotty as fuck.
> 
> And that if he doesn't like what it tells him, he's liable to just disregard it as nonsense anyways


He's not fighting a faker or Saber here. He'll be using it.



Regicide said:


> I mean gee, it sure helped him not get blindsided in every single route of the original VN against Avalon, UBW, and dark Sakura


He was fighting people vastly weaker than him that pulled out plot devices out of their asses.
For UBW was was trying to make a point of showing how much weaker Shirou is by holding back.


----------



## Regicide (Jul 24, 2016)

And nothing posted demonstrated Gil's ability to pull off swordspam from arbitrarily small distances, just that he can fire from multiple directions, something I was already perfectly aware of and never contested

Speed being equal doesn't solve any of his problems, it just means that whoever needs to prepare longer to play their cards is gonna go second

And Gil has more hoops to jump through, hence why he's not going to be winning any quickdraws

Regardless, he's not going to cut it with generic spam and he's definitely not going to have the opportunity to draw out specific trump cards before he's dead


----------



## Sablés (Jul 24, 2016)

Crimson King said:


> The phrase says it cut through her first.
> Saber's armor can take multi megaton damage without breaking. It also said nothing about damaging the gauntlet.



A lot of selective reading here. I already explained why the sequence of the statement does not discount the fact that the scythe reaps magic which we know Saber's armor is related to for power. Second, cutting through something like it isn't there does not explicitly equate to bypassing durability. It can just as easily be flowery language for how the gauntlet is so much weaker than the NP that it might as well not have been there in the first place. Nasu is full of that shit

In other words, you're reaching real far here.



> Too bad it isn't. It's shown to bypass magic multiple times.



That's nice but this doesn't mean anything for magical power or its equivalent beyond that of what Gae Dearg has negated. Am I really going to have to explain the basics of NLF here?



> How does it distort space? Does that distortion do damage?





Gran Rey Cero is one of the techniques alongside a Top Espada's ress that are restricted from being used in LN and its primary function is to distort space. So yeah, I'm guessing it does.

This also not counting several other instances of Bleach characters no-selling spacial shenanigans.



> Sure it will. Especially when you haven't proved You're Whack can kill him in 1 hit.



City/Island level casual DC Yhwach vs Small-City level Gilgamesh

Guess whose likely to be fucked in a direct confrontation.



> He'll be ramming You're Whack with his ship and BFRing him.



Pity you haven't the feats of it doing jack shit to someone of Yhwach's level.



> It's a ship that can move at FTL speeds. Why wouldn't it be able to ram him?



Non-sequitur.


----------



## Crimson King (Jul 24, 2016)

Regicide said:


> And nothing posted demonstrated Gil's ability to pull off swordspam from arbitrarily small distances, just that he can fire from multiple directions, something I was already perfectly aware of and never contested





> a polearm from below and above,





Regicide said:


> Speed being equal doesn't solve any of his problems, it just means that whoever needs to prepare longer to play their cards is gonna go second


It means Gil can spam and hit You're Whack.


Regicide said:


> And Gil has more hoops to jump through, hence why he's not going to be winning any quickdraws


No he doesn't. 


Regicide said:


> Regardless, he's not going to cut it with generic spam and he's definitely not going to have the opportunity to draw out specific trump cards before he's dead


And once again, I have yet to see proof You're Whack can kill Gil in one hit. Because that's all he'll be getting at most before a FTL ship BFRs him.



Sablés said:


> A lot of selective reading here. I already explained why the sequence of the statement does not discount the fact that the scythe reaps magic which we know Saber's armor is related to for power. Second, cutting through something like it isn't there does not explicitly equate to bypassing durability. It can just as easily be flowery language for how the gauntlet is so much weaker than the NP that it might as well not have been there in the first place. Nasu is full of that shit
> 
> In other words, you're reaching real far here.


So you have nothing but "muh hyperboles"
Show me where it says the gauntlet was damaged.


Sablés said:


> That's nice but this doesn't mean anything for magical power or its equivalent beyond that of what Gae Dearg has negated. Am I really going to have to explain the basics of NLF here?





> "Textbook of the Spiral Sunken Castle"
> Rank: A+　　Type: Anti-Army
> Prelati's Spellbook.
> A grimoire which in itself is equipped with a magic reactor.
> ...


It stopped an endless supply of mana to an inexhaustible amount of demons. So no, not NLF.



Sablés said:


> Gran Rey Cero is one of the techniques alongside a Top Espada's ress that are restricted from being used in LN and its primary function is to distort space. So yeah, I'm guessing it does.
> 
> This also not counting several other instances of Bleach characters no-selling spacial shenanigans.


So the distortion has never been used against anyone and only the blast? Not the same thing as Caladbolg then.


Sablés said:


> City/Island level casual DC Yhwach vs Small-City level Gilgamesh
> 
> Guess whose likely to be fucked in a direct confrontation.



Small city? City level is 6 megatons.

A sealed version of Excalibur hits for 385 megatons.
Gil can overpower a stronger version of that.



Sablés said:


> Pity you haven't the feats of it doing jack shit to someone of Yhwach's level.



Prove You're Whack can react at FTL speeds. The ship is able to travel 1500 lightyears in a very short amount of time.



Sablés said:


> Non-sequitur.



Nope. You're Whack cannot react to hit. He's getting BFR'd.


----------



## OneSimpleAnime (Jul 24, 2016)

This isnt fucking CCC Gil so he doesnt have his thought ship bs. Stop bringing it up. CCC Gil stomps the shit out of Bleach, we all knows this.

Yhwach easily scales to island level from Gremmy and Kenpachi since Yhwach is the leader of the Quincy. He can kill Gil with 1 attack


----------



## Crimson King (Jul 24, 2016)

OneSimpleAnime said:


> This isnt fucking CCC Gil so he doesnt have his thought ship bs. Stop bringing it up. CCC Gil stomps the shit out of Bleach, we all knows this


The ship is part of GoB. 
And there is not difference between CCC and servant Gilgamesh until Gil got boosted back to his original power for hte boss fight.


OneSimpleAnime said:


> Yhwach easily scales to island level from Gremmy and Kenpachi since Yhwach is the leader of the Quincy. He can kill Gil with 1 attack





			
				Hamlet said:
			
		

> Words words words


----------



## Sablés (Jul 24, 2016)

Crimson King said:


> So you have nothing but "muh hyperboles"
> Show me where it says the gauntlet was damaged.



When the scythe went through it.




> It stopped an endless supply of mana to an inexhaustible amount of demons. So no, not NLF.



The mana supply is irrelevant to its quality.




> So the distortion has never been used against anyone and only the blast?



The blast itself is what distorts space so anyone that comes in contact with it ALSO has to be able to resist its effects. Both Ichigo and Yhwach have done this.




> A sealed version of Excalibur hits for 385 megatons.
> Gil can overpower a stronger version of that.


I'm sorry, were we not discussing GoB spam? 

Gil did this using Ea, which everyone agrees Yhwach is getting fucked by. Unfortunately for Gil, its never coming to that.



> Prove You're Whack can react at FTL speeds. The ship is able to travel 1500 lightyears in a very short amount of time.



>Give me evidence that the ship has the power to budge Yhwach
>Responds by telling me how fast it is

I'm getting trolled here right?


----------



## OneSimpleAnime (Jul 24, 2016)

Crimson King said:


> The ship is part of GoB.
> And there is not difference between CCC and servant Gilgamesh until Gil got boosted back to his original power for hte boss fight.


except pretty much every servent in the Moon Cell gets a boost due to having a better medium that they are summoned through. Archer can use Excalibur without dying, Gil has more shit he hasnt shown anywhere else and Ea can shut down part of the Moon Cell to use its full power for a short time. The limits that they have on earth through the grail are lower than in the Moon Cell. Shit works differently there.


island level calc for far weaker characters that Yhwach casually scales to.


----------



## Crimson King (Jul 24, 2016)

Sablés said:


> When the scythe went through it.


The scythe only went through her arm. No mention of damaging the gauntlet.


Sablés said:


> The mana supply is irrelevant to its quality.


Unlimited is unlimited.


Sablés said:


> The blast itself is what distorts space so anyone that comes in contact with it ALSO has to be able to resist its effects. Both Ichigo and Yhwach have done this.


I remember Grimmjow hitting alot more than just that part of the battlefield with that attack. So more likely it only does that after its been fired. So more of a side effect that doesn't do much than actual damage.


Sablés said:


> I'm sorry, were we not discussing GoB spam?
> 
> Gil did this using Ea, which everyone agrees Yhwach is getting fucked by. Unfortunately for Gil, its never coming to that.


Gil can fire Ea while using GoB.
And it took a melee excaliblast from all of Saber's power to get through Gil's armor.


Sablés said:


> >Give me evidence that the ship has the power to budge Yhwach
> >Responds by telling me how fast it is
> 
> I'm getting trolled here right?


Drop a basketball on your head from 10 away. Now fire one at your head from a cannon. You'll notice the difference speed can cause.



OneSimpleAnime said:


> except pretty much every servent in the Moon Cell gets a boost due to having a better medium that they are summoned through.



No they don't. In fact, Arcueid was weaker when summoned there.



OneSimpleAnime said:


> Archer can use Excalibur without dying,


So what? A half dead Shirou could project Excalibur.


OneSimpleAnime said:


> Gil has more shit he hasnt shown anywhere else


Except he's always had those. It's just retcons.


OneSimpleAnime said:


> Ea can shut down part of the Moon Cell to use its full power for a short time.


After Gil gets boosted to his original power


OneSimpleAnime said:


> island level calc for far weaker characters that Yhwach casually scales to.



Why does he scale to it. That's just a meteor.


----------



## Regicide (Jul 24, 2016)

The comment about the ship being uber powerful due to its speed is.. kind of nonsensical

The basketball comparison only holds up for objects that actually obey kinetic energy

Which the ship obviously doesn't because it's going FTL and is therefore unquantifiable 

Not to mention Gil notes it uses jump drives so whether or not it actually exists in physical space mid-transit is debatable


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jul 24, 2016)

Crimson King said:


> Why does he scale to it. That's just a meteor.



Kenpachi destroyed it, and he's weaker than You're Whack

Divell probably thinks otherwise though


----------



## Regicide (Jul 24, 2016)

Anyways I certainly don't see anything in the order of millimeters in regards to Gil's gates

Which was one of the points of contention

Also Prelati's grimoire doesn't have endless energy in the sense that it has an infinitely large pool or whatever

It's a generator, it doesn't run out because it makes more

Kinda like how the Zelretch sword can draw mana from arbitrarily large numbers of universes but only has output comparable to Excalibur


----------



## OneSimpleAnime (Jul 24, 2016)

He scales to it because Gremmy is a dumbass bitch and Yhwach gave him the power to make shit like the meteor in the first place, then reabsorbed the power after Gremmy was killed

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jul 24, 2016)

Gremmy is one of the dumbest reality warpers I've ever seen

Reactions: Agree 7


----------



## Regicide (Jul 24, 2016)

OneSimpleAnime said:


> He scales to it because Gremmy is a dumbass bitch and Yhwach gave him the power to make shit like the meteor in the first place, then reabsorbed the power after Gremmy was killed


No, he scales to it because Zaraki matched the meteor and he's beneath Yhwach

That's not how the Sternritter power granting works

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## OneSimpleAnime (Jul 24, 2016)

Regicide said:


> No, he scales to it because Zaraki matched the meteor and he's beneath Yhwach
> 
> That's not how the Sternritter power granting works


how does it work then? I thought he gave them power by etching a letter with his soul shard or whatever. It strengthens the person massively considering someone like Ishida was shit before he got the boost and Gremmy was just a damn brain.


----------



## KuraiShin (Jul 24, 2016)




----------



## Crimson King (Jul 24, 2016)

Regicide said:


> The comment about the ship being uber powerful due to its speed is.. kind of nonsensical
> 
> The basketball comparison only holds up for objects that actually obey kinetic energy
> 
> Which the ship obviously doesn't because it's going FTL and is therefore unquantifiable



A hundred(thousand?) km push moved You're Whack easily enough.



Regicide said:


> Not to mention Gil notes it uses jump drives so whether or not it actually exists in physical space mid-transit is debatable



I do not remember any jump drives.



Crimson Dragoon said:


> Kenpachi destroyed it, and he's weaker than You're Whack



I don't think you need as much energy to destroy it.



Regicide said:


> Anyways I certainly don't see anything in the order of millimeters in regards to Gil's gates



I posted 2 examples of someone standing on the ground and GoB firing right under them. Not my fault you're ignoring it.



Regicide said:


> Also Prelati's grimoire doesn't have endless energy in the sense that it has an infinitely large pool or whatever
> 
> It's a generator, it doesn't run out because it makes more



It can summon an endless amount of demons. If it is only a reactor it will not be able to do that, as the number would becoem too much for it to sustain.



Regicide said:


> Kinda like how the Zelretch sword can draw mana from arbitrarily large numbers of universes but only has output comparable to Excalibur



It doesn't change the fact it has and endless supply of mana.



OneSimpleAnime said:


> He scales to it because Gremmy is a dumbass bitch and Yhwach gave him the power to make shit like the meteor in the first place, then reabsorbed the power after Gremmy was kille



That's just reality warping. Nothing indicates he can output that much damage without it.



Crimson Dragoon said:


> Gremmy is one of the dumbest reality warpers I've ever seen



I think the dumbest.

Can do anything you want

gives himself muscles :gio



Regicide said:


> No, he scales to it because Zaraki matched the meteor and he's beneath Yhwach



You don't need as much energy to destroy the meteor.


----------



## Sablés (Jul 24, 2016)

Crimson King said:


> The scythe only went through her arm. No mention of damaging the gauntlet.



Just going to throw these quotes back in your face until you stop dodging the point and posting the same shit over again.



Sablés said:


> A lot of selective reading here. I already explained why the sequence of the statement does not discount the fact that the scythe reaps magic which we know Saber's armor is related to for power. Second, cutting through something like it isn't there does not explicitly equate to bypassing durability. It can just as easily be flowery language for how the gauntlet is so much weaker than the NP that it might as well not have been there in the first place. Nasu is full of that shit





> Unlimited is unlimited.



Unlimited reserves does not affect the quality of of the magic used in question. There are characters who have unlimited stamina to power their attacks but they don't have infinite DC. Regi already went over this.



> I remember Grimmjow hitting alot more than just that part of the battlefield with that attack.



You remembered wrong. Ichigo intercepted that attack and cancelled it out completely.



> So more likely it only does that after its been fired. So more of a side effect that doesn't do much than actual damage.



Riiight. So the attack that tears space does it after the attack has already stopped but will do nothing to the object that came in contact with it in the first place.

There are plenty more examples by the way. iIhigo busting out of a pocket dimension and Zaraki grabbing Gremmy's space with his bare hands.



> Gil can fire Ea while using GoB.



Really? Gilgamesh can use Enuma Elish by launching Ea just like the others? Scans Please.



> And it took a melee excaliblast from all of Saber's power to get through Gil's armor.



Good for him.



> Drop a basketball on your head from 10 away. Now fire one at your head from a cannon. You'll notice the difference speed can cause.



That's nice. Now how about you actually give evidence for why a ship moving at those speeds is going to have the power to ram Yhwach far off in the distance and not just explode on contact for hitting something much more durable. Don't just give me half-baked premise and expect it to fly just because,  explain why FTL is going to give the ship the KE it needs to move the quincy any significant distance.


----------



## Crimson King (Jul 24, 2016)

Sablés said:


> Just going to throw these quotes back in your face until you stop dodging the point and posting the same shit over again.


Not my fault what you posted failed to show Saber's armor being damaged.


Sablés said:


> Unlimited reserves does not affect the quality of of the magic used in question. There are characters who have unlimited stamina to power their attacks but they don't have infinite DC. Regi already went over this.


Unlimited mana able to sustain an inexhaustible amount of demons. 


Sablés said:


> You remembered wrong. Ichigo intercepted that attack and cancelled it out completely.


And the shot was nowhere near that point. So no, Ichigo wasn't hit by a space distortion.


Sablés said:


> Riiight. So the attack that tears space does it after the attack has already stopped but will do nothing to the object that came in contact with it in the first place.


The attack just makes that place unstable, so what?


Sablés said:


> There are plenty more examples by the way. iIhigo busting out of a pocket dimension and Zaraki grabbing Gremmy's space with his bare hands.


Which have nothing to do with space distortions.


Sablés said:


> Really? Gilgamesh can use Enuma Elish by launching Ea just like the others? Scans Please.


It's common sense. He doesn't need to use his hands for GoB, so he can use Ea while firing GoB. It's like me asking for proof someone can hold a fork in one hand and a water pistol in the other.


Sablés said:


> That's nice. Now how about you actually give evidence for why a ship moving at those speeds is going to have the power to ram Yhwach far off in the distance and not just explode on contact for hitting something much more durable. Don't just give me half-baked premise and expect it to fly just because, explain why FTL is going to give the ship the KE it needs to move the quincy any significant distance.


You're Whack has been hit by less force and was moved by it. Simple as that.


----------



## OneSimpleAnime (Jul 24, 2016)

Crimson King said:


> That's just reality warping. Nothing indicates he can output that much damage without it.
> 
> You don't need as much energy to destroy the meteor.


What? Kenpachi smashed the meteor apart, casually with 1 hand and his eyepatch on. He clearly has far more strength than the meteor. The meteor which he cancelled nearly all the KE of since he destroyed the bulk of it and only a few small pieces were left.

Yhwach>>>Kenpachi>Gremmy

Yhwach also has shit like mind control, controlling people with his blood, stealing other peoples powers, a bankai that can destroy all of SS, bending attacks away from himself passively, copying peoples appearance and abilities.


----------



## Crimson King (Jul 24, 2016)

OneSimpleAnime said:


> What? Kenpachi smashed the meteor apart, casually with 1 hand and his eyepatch on. He clearly has far more strength than the meteor. The meteor which he cancelled nearly all the KE of since he destroyed the bulk of it and only a few small pieces were left.


You don't need as much energy to break something apart. It just means Kenpachi was tougher than the rocks. 
That barrier must totally have more energy than the truck!


OneSimpleAnime said:


> Yhwach also has shit like mind control,


magic resist


OneSimpleAnime said:


> controlling people with his blood


What's he gonna do, bleed on him?


OneSimpleAnime said:


> stealing other peoples powers


He can steal bankais.


OneSimpleAnime said:


> a bankai that can destroy all of SS


So? 


OneSimpleAnime said:


> bending attacks away from himself passively


Proof?
And he can't bend attacks when they cover him 360 degrees


OneSimpleAnime said:


> copying peoples appearance and abilities


So he's gonna look like Gil, call everyone mongrels and get killed by a plot device?


----------



## Sablés (Jul 24, 2016)

Crimson King said:


> uh, no? Both would take the same amount of damage as it bypasses durability.



That's just it though. Saber took zero physical damage from that attack from the sheer fact that she was still alive and still had her arms. That scythe ONLY takes away magical power.




> Show me Ichigo inside the damage area of space.





> The amount of mental gymnastics you're going through here is rather baffling.
> 
> >Blast tears space
> >Ichigo is unharmed
> ...



Ichigo is at the fucking center of the attack 



> That just means he damaged the portal



Well shit, Zaraki can punch and slash through space. Good to know for everyone he's fought that's ignored that special snowflake function and tanked his shit.



> I never made that claim?



You did. You just have no clue as to what you're actually saying and grasping at straws to wank Gil and downplay the opposition. My post was referring to Gilgamesh using GoB spam and GoB spam alone. Ea was never brought into question because Gil would never get it to fire in time. The only way Ea would be relevant to the section of the post you responded to was if Gil fired it through the portal with the rest instead of using it -on hands like he always does.



> Still no proof I see.



Proof?

You mean Yhwach showing on panel twice he can materialize arrows out of thin air?
Or the fact that he's far more powerful than characters quantified at Island level for matching the meteor's KE?
Or the fact that GoB has a lag time to use its arsenal (hence why it loses out to UBW) and Ea's own charge time stacking on top of that?





> The force push thing the fat guy used on him. Moving far less than FTL.



Yeah, let's ignore the fact that the thrust works on an abstract principle that pushes objects regardless of their mass, the same distance.

Ass backwards logic I'm seeing here.  You didn't even take into account that someone doesn't need speed when they have _*power*_.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Crimson King (Jul 24, 2016)

Sablés said:


> That's just it though. Saber took zero physical damage from that attack from the sheer fact that she was still alive and still had her arms. That scythe ONLY takes away magical power.


The scythe only stabbed her. It didn't do a wide cut.


Sablés said:


> Ichigo is at the fucking center of the attack


So? He took the blast, not the space distortion.



Sablés said:


> Well shit, Zaraki can punch and slash through space. Good to know for everyone he's fought that's ignored that special snowflake function and tanked his shit.



Or the idiot of a reality warper makes shitty portals



Sablés said:


> You did. You just have no clue as to what you're actually saying and grasping at straws to wank Gil and downplay the opposition.


Nope, I made no claim for that. I only said he could use GoB and Ea.


Sablés said:


> Gil would never get it to fire in time.


Speed is equal.


Sablés said:


> The only way Ea would be relevant to the section of the post you responded to was if Gil fired it through the portal with the rest instead of using it -on hands like he always does.


Why would he do that?


Sablés said:


> You mean Yhwach showing on panel twice he can materialize arrows out of thin air?that?





			
				hamlet said:
			
		

> Words words words





Sablés said:


> Or the fact that he's far more powerful than characters quantified at Island level for matching the meteor's KE?


Already showed breaking the meteor will require less energy.


Sablés said:


> Or the fact that GoB has a lag time to use its arsenal (hence why it loses out to UBW) and Ea's own charge time stacking on top of that?


It was matching UBW. Shirou won because when he got in melee range he had the skills of the Servants and Gil doesn't.


Sablés said:


> Yeah, let's ignore the fact that the thrust works on an abstract principle that pushes objects regardless of their mass, the same distance.





			
				Hamlet said:
			
		

> Words Words Words





Sablés said:


> Ass backwards logic I'm seeing here. You didn't even take into account that someone doesn't need speed when they have _*power*_.


lol power. Good luck hitting something faster than you.


----------



## The World (Jul 24, 2016)

GiveRobert20dollars said:


> Solomon vs Bleach coming up


Solomon redirects Yurwack's dick into his ass


----------



## GiveRobert20dollars (Jul 24, 2016)

Deviantart is ------------------------------------------------>


----------



## Sablés (Jul 24, 2016)

Crimson King said:


> The scythe only stabbed her. It didn't do a wide cut.



It doesn't matter. At the end of the day, Saber received no physical injuries because of that attack nor is it descrribed as such in the text



> So? He took the blast, not the space distortion.



What creates that distortion, numbnuts. Think real hard.



> Or the idiot of a reality warper makes shitty portals



Nice backpedaling. Couldn't shift the goalpost further if you tried.



> Nope, I made no claim for that. I only said he could use GoB and Ea.


Then your reading comprehension is complete bonkers because Ea was never part of the argument. You've admitted to making a strawman, grats.



> Speed is equal.



Speed being equal doesn't mean the steps required for Gil to pull his shit off have changed.



> Why would he do that?



He wouldn't nor can he. That was the only alternative where Ea used strictly as part of the GoB spam would apply. Since we've established you just fail at reading there's no point going over this.





> Already showed breaking the meteor will require less energy.



Fun fact. The calc isn't based on Kenpachi just breaking the meteor, if the meteor's KE wasn't countered, the entirety of seiretei below would have been fucked by the debris falling below at full force. This.Does.Not.Happen. So what does that mean? Zaraki countered it.

Want to know what else? The values for Kenpachi fragmenting the meteor would still place him at 4 gigatons as written in that calc. Either way, Gil still gets fucked



> It was matching UBW. Shirou won because when he got in melee range he had the skills of the Servants and Gil doesn't.



Literally said in the text that UBW beats GoB because the latter needs to bring out the swords, load them and shoot whereas UBW, the swords are already there thus giving it an advantage in execution speed.





> lol power. Good luck hitting something faster than you.



Fuck me...



Crimson King said:


> *You're Whack has been hit by less force and was moved by it*. Simple as that.





Sablés said:


> Citation please.





Crimson King said:


> *The force push thing the fat guy used on him*. Moving far less than FTL.






Sablés said:


> Ass backwards logic I'm seeing here.  *You didn't even take into account that someone doesn't need speed when they have power*.





			
				Dumbass said:
			
		

> lol power. *Good luck hitting something faster than you.*

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Crimson King (Jul 24, 2016)

Sablés said:


> It doesn't matter. At the end of the day, Saber received no physical injuries because of that attack nor is it descrribed as such in the text


Goes through her arm. Sounds like damage to me.


Sablés said:


> What creates that distortion, numbnuts. Think real hard.


Only a while after it expoded. I see no distortion when it hit him.


Sablés said:


> Nice backpedaling. Couldn't shift the goalpost further if you tried.


You're the one making baseless claims


Sablés said:


> Then your reading comprehension is complete bonkers because Ea was never part of the argument. You've admitted to making a strawman, grats.


Ea is part of Gil's arsenel. Of course he would use it. 

Nope, not a strawman. We were discussing damage output and then I said "Gil can fire Ea while using GoB.". You're the one going apeshit over nothing.


Sablés said:


> He wouldn't nor can he. That was the only alternative where Ea used strictly as part of the GoB spam would apply. Since we've established you just fail at reading there's no point going over this.


Clearly you're the one that can't read.


Sablés said:


> Literally said in the text that UBW beats GoB because the latter needs to bring out the swords, load them and shoot whereas UBW, the swords are already there thus giving it an advantage in execution speed.


Nope. Shirou uses UBW, then we cut to Saber's excaliblast. When we come back, they're in melee combat and Shirou is overpowering Gil with skills.


Sablés said:


> Fuck me...


I see nothing wrong. the FTL ship is more than fast enough to hit You're Whack and You're Whack can't do shit about it since we've seen him hit by a push that is much slower.

Reactions: Like 1 | Dislike 2


----------



## God (Jul 24, 2016)

>ccc Gil is standard Gil

HAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## OneSimpleAnime (Jul 25, 2016)

Crimson King said:


> You don't need as much energy to break something apart. It just means Kenpachi was tougher than the rocks.
> That barrier must totally have more energy than the truck!


Kenpachi has been damaged by Yhwach's underlings, so either way Yhwach is island level. That is a fucking joke of an example and isnt the same scenario that happened to Kenny.



Crimson King said:


> magic resist


proof he has enough magic resist to stop the mindfuck?


Crimson King said:


> What's he gonna do, bleed on him?


The blood has worked on people stronger than Gil so i dont see why not.



Crimson King said:


> So?
> 
> Proof?
> And he can't bend attacks when they cover him 360 degrees


he can most certainly bend attacks from 360 degrees, why would you apply some arbitrary limit like that when no such thing is hinted? You are blatantly trying to downplay Yhwach by a massive amount to give Gil a win. Sure hes the better character but this is just sad


----------



## Divell (Jul 25, 2016)

Crimson Dragoon said:


> Kenpachi destroyed it, and he's weaker than You're Whack
> 
> Divell probably thinks otherwise though


Well Hashwalth does was worried about the meteor hitting Yhwach.

Though is still should be close to island lv either way considering he bisected Yamamoto.


----------



## OneSimpleAnime (Jul 25, 2016)

Miracle Gerard was beating the shit of a serious Kenpachi using both hands and with eyepatch off. Hitsugaya said he was fighting with everything he had and then Kenny had to go bankai to get the upper hand, then Gerard went Vollstandig and then got another powerup after that. Yhwach shits on Gerard

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Jul 25, 2016)

Divell said:


> Well Hashwalth does was worried about the meteor hitting Yhwach.
> 
> Though is still should be close to island lv either way considering he bisected Yamamoto.



stop baiting people by wanking kenpachi


----------



## bitethedust (Jul 25, 2016)

Nighty said:


> stop baiting people by wanking kenpachi



That's cruel coming for you! It's a well-known fact that Divell can't survive without shoehorning Kenpachi, Yhwach or Madara into his posts.


----------



## Divell (Jul 25, 2016)

Nighty said:


> stop baiting people by wanking kenpachi


I'm not wanking. Hashwalth, Bazz B, Askin and Renji, when they saw the meteor almost pass out. You may argue Yhwach wasn't worried but can you actually argue about anybody else?


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Jul 25, 2016)

Divell said:


> I'm not wanking. Hashwalth, Bazz B, Askin and Renji, when they saw the meteor almost pass out. You may argue Yhwach wasn't worried but can you actually argue about anybody else?



None of those people are yhwach and therefore aren't relevant to the statement you made earlier:



Divell said:


> Well Hashwalth does was worried about the meteor hitting Yhwach.
> 
> Though is still should be close to island lv either way considering he bisected Yamamoto.



for which the clear implication is that Kenpachi>Yhwach

Considering the context is that Yhwach was still not at max power and that I know that you should know this I can only conclude you are trolling on purpose and drastically misrepresenting the events and facts of the manga in order to inflate or deflate the abilities of characters that you like or dislike respectively.

Listen to me now and hear me later: I'm fine with people being wrong, I'm fine with people having opinions, I'm fine with people disagreeing with each other, that's all part of the section. What's not okay is debating in bad faith, what's not okay is being dishonest about evidence and presuming you won't be fact checked, what's not okay is pretending to be retarded to attract attention and flame bait, what's not okay is making fallacious statement after fallacious statement.

I am unofficially warning you to debate in accordance with common sense, if I catch you making a statement that even remotely implies Kenpachi is stronger than Yhwach again I will delete that post, if you make a second post I will delete that post and give you a *formal *warning, if you do not desist after that then I'll assume you need some time to process my instructions and line up a break from the forum for you.

Is this clear?

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Divell (Jul 25, 2016)

Nighty said:


> None of those people are yhwach and therefore aren't relevant to the statement you made earlier:
> 
> for which the clear implication is that Kenpachi>Yhwach
> 
> ...


No, but Haschwalth knows Yhwach. And I know Yhwach wasn't at full power, but considering Almighty doesn't really increase strength is not really very relevant to this. Remember the whole point of Kenpachi being a War Potential is becuase his "Fighting Strength" was so high it could change the war. Is not something you can actually scale to when even the big boss knows what's up. I have seen people saying Kenpachi's weak, that half the verse scale to them, and is not the case, but there does are a plethora of feats Yhwach handle scales to, I can post them here if you want. The only thing that actually argues about his own strength and puts him at least, in low island. But don't tell me he is island by simply scaling from Kenpachi, when there is evidence to imply the contrary. I'm not saying Kenpachi could beat Yhwach, Ichigo was stronger than Yhwach but he couldn't defeat him. Do you understand me yet?


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Jul 25, 2016)

Divell said:


> Ichigo was stronger than Yhwach but he couldn't defeat him.



Based on?


----------



## Divell (Jul 25, 2016)

Nighty said:


> Based on?


Pushing him back and stopping him, even while using the Almighty, but then again I could be wrong because Ichigo was burning his hand from touching Yhwach (for some reason), but Ichibei does was physically stronger (was shown in their battle) yet he can't defeat almighty.


----------



## OneSimpleAnime (Jul 25, 2016)

Those "special war potentials" could barely beat Yhwach's elite guard with tons of fucking help. Urahara might be dead from Askin, Kenpachi got bitchslapped by Gerard and then his own bankai fucked him, Aizen and Ichigo were getting smacked around by Yhwach himself till lolKS which now works on precog i guess.

Yhwach's elite guard, by virtue of being handpicked to invade the Royal Realm and having better feats than Gremmy, would all at least scale to island level.

Stop being a dumbass Drivell


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Jul 25, 2016)

Divell said:


> Pushing him back and stopping him, even while using the Almighty, but then again I could be wrong because Ichigo was burning his hand from touching Yhwach (for some reason), but Ichibei does was physically stronger (was shown in their battle) yet he can't defeat almighty.



Yhwach literally says that he was going easy on Ichigo and Ichibei was not notably superior to Yhwach in any way at all. In fact considering that he cut yhwach's strength in half and then still had to get into an extended engagement with him, all of this while Yhwach was using no abilities other than his base quincy ones and ichibei was using extreme hax, it stands to reason that Ichibei was weaker by far.

Regardless of this, *casual Shikai *Kenpachi is not Ichigo or Ichibei so that's not a salient point, there's no correlation you can draw between Ichigo and Kenpachi such that being weaker than ichigo is the same as being weaker than Kenpachi. Cease attempting to lay out red herrings immediately, I've already given you the unofficial warning about debating using fallacies.


----------



## Crimson King (Jul 25, 2016)

OneSimpleAnime said:


> Kenpachi has been damaged by Yhwach's underlings, so either way Yhwach is island level. That is a fucking joke of an example and isnt the same scenario that happened to Kenny.


He was damaged by reality warping, which is not straight up power.

So nope, he's not island level.


OneSimpleAnime said:


> proof he has enough magic resist to stop the mindfuck?


He stopped all evil of the world from affecting him. 



OneSimpleAnime said:


> The blood has worked on people stronger than Gil so i dont see why not.



Again, what's he going to do, bleed on him?


OneSimpleAnime said:


> he can most certainly bend attacks from 360 degrees, why would you apply some arbitrary limit like that when no such thing is hinted? You are blatantly trying to downplay Yhwach by a massive amount to give Gil a win. Sure hes the better character but this is just sad


And where is your proof he can stop attacks coming from every direction 1 mm away from him?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Divell (Jul 25, 2016)

Nighty said:


> Yhwach literally says that he was going easy on Ichigo and Ichibei was not notably superior to Yhwach in any way at all. In fact considering that he cut yhwach's strength in half and then still had to get into an extended engagement with him, all of this while Yhwach was using no abilities other than his base quincy ones and ichibei was using extreme hax, it stands to reason that Ichibei was weaker by far.


I don't remember Yhwach saying that, unless you are saying the post Soul King Absorption which then yes, he is considerably stronger than Shikai Kenpachi, just like Bankai and Hollow Ichigo are. Yhwach restored his power against Ichibei and Osho by simply tensing his muscle broke Yhwach's face, and overpowered his vein, so yes, he was considerably stronger. Though he was only making him fly with kidou.



Nighty said:


> Regardless of this, *casual Shikai *Kenpachi is not Ichigo or Ichibei so that's not a salient point, there's no correlation you can draw between Ichigo and Kenpachi such that being weaker than ichigo is the same as being weaker than Kenpachi. Cease attempting to lay out red herrings immediately, I've already given you the unofficial warning about debating using fallacies.


Kenpachi was doing better than anybody else against Gerard (in his pre Vollstandig form), who if you don't remember was one-shotting every captain very casual, only having trouble in grabbing Toshirou (funny heh?), and thought is true that Shikai Kenpachi is not Ichigo, Ichigo was being stopped by Uryu, who was stomped by Hashwalth who feared the meteor. So in terms of physical power in Shikai he should be considerable high in the series, even while restricted and like I said , there aren't many who can scale to him. Yhwach as strong as he was wasn't exactly the strongest in the moment. Though considering he does should be stronger than people like Hitsugaya (debatable considering the luck and endurance that friend has, remember was taking strikes from Vollstandig Gerard), I would say he is close to him either way.


----------



## lol 4th dimension reiatsu (Jul 25, 2016)

Allmighty is a great counter to GoB so i don't know what's the point of arguing this.

Whatever dangerous thing Gil can throw will be either destroyed,deflected or directly wouldn't be able to be pulled from the gate.


----------



## GiveRobert20dollars (Jul 25, 2016)

gonna laugh when the fate GO materials eventually state the GOB is inmune to reality warping because Uruk >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> You


----------



## Crimson King (Jul 25, 2016)

lol 4th dimension reiatsu said:


> Allmighty is a great counter to GoB so i don't know what's the point of arguing this.
> 
> Whatever dangerous thing Gil can throw will be either destroyed,deflected or directly wouldn't be able to be pulled from the gate.



He won't be doing that when he's getting hit by a thousand NPs as soon as the match starts


----------



## Fang (Jul 25, 2016)

GiveRobert20dollars said:


> gonna laugh when the fate GO materials eventually state the GOB is inmune to reality warping because Uruk >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> You



Which version of Gil does Fate/GO Gil relate to it closer, F/Z Gil or F/SN Gil? I know that Gudako/Gudao are considered above average tier Magus solely due to their ridiculous prana levels but none of the Servants with active defenses have those activated with them as their masters (obviously game mechanics but the story still covers it).


----------



## OneSimpleAnime (Jul 25, 2016)

Crimson King said:


> He was damaged by reality warping, which is not straight up power.
> 
> So nope, he's not island level.
> 
> ...


Honestly this reaching is getting pretty annoying at this point, Gerard could smack Kenny around and match his full power swings without getting blown back. Just fucking stop.

Yhwach's mind control is based around Love and everyone knows that love is >> evil

Yes he can bleed all over him and then its GG right there.

Where is your proof that he cant stop attacks coming from that close? The ability stopped attacks that the user couldnt see.


----------



## John Wayne (Jul 25, 2016)

The FGO story also has Mordred  somehow not getting vaporized by a beam equal to 4 billion Excaliblasts lol.


----------



## Sablés (Jul 25, 2016)

OneSimpleAnime said:


> Honestly this reaching is getting pretty annoying at this point, Gerard could smack Kenny around and match his full power swings without getting blown back. Just fucking stop.
> 
> Yhwach's mind control is based around Love and everyone knows that love is >> evil
> 
> ...


Hey now. Nothing in Bleach has mindfucks on-par with AM. Gil's ego is going to resist all of that.


----------



## Fang (Jul 25, 2016)

Solomon vs Yhwach yes/no?


----------



## GiveRobert20dollars (Jul 25, 2016)

Fang said:


> Which version of Gil does Fate/GO Gil relate to it closer, F/Z Gil or F/SN Gil? I know that Gudako/Gudao are considered above average tier Magus solely due to their ridiculous prana levels but none of the Servants with active defenses have those activated with them as their masters (obviously game mechanics but the story still covers it).


GO Gil has the exact same stats as SN Gil


----------



## OneSimpleAnime (Jul 25, 2016)

Sablés said:


> Hey now. Nothing in Bleach has mindfucks on-par with AM. Gil's ego is going to resist all of that.


I was being facetious


----------



## Crimson King (Jul 25, 2016)

Sablés said:


> Well you've proven to be somewhat illiterate so I'm not surprised it does. I'll try to sort this out real concise for you.
> 
> The quote: "The sickle goes through her arm like it isn't there and takes her magical energy"
> 
> That is all the information we are given about this NP. Its purpose is to act as a conventionally unblockable weapon that reaps mana, nowhere is damaging the target inferred. If there is? Provide text indicating Saber was physically wounded. I imagine it'll be tough because as you yourself have admitted



I see you can't even quote right.

The scythe went through her arm like the *gauntlet *isn't there.


Sablés said:


> Doesn't it suck when you dig holes for yourself? Maybe you should stop being so intellectually dishonest then or just stop posting. I'm fine with whichever.


So you can't counter the point at all? Good.


Sablés said:


> What do you mean you see no distortion. Ichigo and Grimmjow didn't just suddenly change locations. They were fighting in the same area where the distortion is referenced. We even see their clashes in the vicinity.


They were not fighting in the distortion. Like you said, they're only fighting in the vicinity.



Sablés said:


> And once again, you've intentionally dodged the issue. The blast rips space so anything it comes in contact with MUST also be affected in a similar manner. Ichigo is fine, Ichigo has resistance to those attacks.



I don't see the space distortion where Ichigo is standing. So no, he was no hit by a space distorting attack.



Sablés said:


> Stop this. Every post I've made has been substantiated in the manga and long been accepted by the OBD as a whole. Not sure why you're under some impression you're a special little snowflake that needs to be spoonfed information only to nonsensically downplay when you've received it.


Appealing to popularity now?  Every claim you've made has only been words without proof.


Sablés said:


> Damage output of GoB spam which does not incorporate Ea as Gil uses that sword _personally._ Something you agreed with and thus admitted to making a strawman.


Nope, we were talking about total damage output, which includes Ea.


Sablés said:


> Its actually somewhat bizarre that you wank Nasushit to high heaven and downplay Bleach yet I still know more about BOTH series than you.


And yet 


Melee range. As I've been saying.



Sablés said:


> YOUR CLAIM: Yhwach has been pushed back by attack with less force, keep up now, you said FORCE, than the FTL ship
> 
> MY RESPONSE: Ichibei's attacks are conceptual and function on the basis of names. His exact words are that the palm pushes ANYTHING it hits 4000 kms the other way indicating (barring possible NLF) size and mass are irrelevant and almost nothing Ichibei hits would fly the same distance. Furthermore, you don't need speed to contribute to power when you straight up have the power without needing the speed.



Doesn't matter. Pushing someone 4000 km requires less force than moving 1500 lightyears in a short time.



OneSimpleAnime said:


> Honestly this reaching is getting pretty annoying at this point, Gerard could smack Kenny around and match his full power swings without getting blown back. Just fucking stop.



We were talking about the reality warper.
So Kenpachi is island level because he can take hits from Gerard who is island level because he can match Kenpachi? Nice circular logic.




OneSimpleAnime said:


> Yhwach's mind control is based around Love and everyone knows that love is >> evil



All evils of the world>>>your words



OneSimpleAnime said:


> Yes he can bleed all over him and then its GG right there.




So You're Whack is dead? ok.



OneSimpleAnime said:


> Where is your proof that he cant stop attacks coming from that close? The ability stopped attacks that the user couldnt see.




You made the claim he can stop those attack, so you back it up.


----------



## Solar (Jul 25, 2016)

Crimson King said:


> Appealing to popularity now?  Every claim you've made has only been words without proof.



Calm down there.


----------



## John Wayne (Jul 25, 2016)

Crimson King said:


> I see you can't even quote right.
> 
> The scythe went through her arm like the *gauntlet *isn't there.



The gauntlet is made from Prana Burst so it makes sense a weapon that negates magic goes through it.


----------



## OneSimpleAnime (Jul 25, 2016)

Crimson King said:


> We were talking about the reality warper.
> So Kenpachi is island level because he can take hits from Gerard who is island level because he can match Kenpachi? Nice circular logic.


Kenpachi matched the island level meteor and came out unscathed. Gerard later beat him down and Yhwach is stronger tthan Gerard. Yhwach is island level.



Crimson King said:


> So You're Whack is dead? ok.


how is he dead? he has like 4 types of regen and if Gil gets 1 drop of blood on him its over. Yhwach can stab himself to get blood on Gil



Crimson King said:


> You made the claim he can stop those attack, so you back it up.


you made the claim that it cant stop attacks from 1mmm, so you back that up. The ability has turned away attacks from city level characters and is passive.


----------



## GiveRobert20dollars (Jul 25, 2016)

John Wayne said:


> The FGO story also has Mordred  somehow not getting vaporized by a beam equal to 4 billion Excaliblasts lol.


Solomon can't use Ars Almadiel Salomonis so I'm not sure where you're pulling this from.


----------



## Crimson King (Jul 25, 2016)

OneSimpleAnime said:


> Kenpachi matched the island level meteor and came out unscathed. Gerard later beat him down and Yhwach is stronger tthan Gerard. Yhwach is island level.





Crimson King said:


> You don't need as much energy to break something apart. It just means Kenpachi was tougher than the rocks.
> That barrier must totally have more energy than the truck!





OneSimpleAnime said:


> how is he dead? he has like 4 types of regen and if Gil gets 1 drop of blood on him its over. Yhwach can stab himself to get blood on Gil


Gae Bolg, Harpe, and Gae Buidhe says hi. Thanks for killing yourself.

And since Gil will know what the blood does, he just has to stay away from him and continue blasting him with GoB and Ea.



OneSimpleAnime said:


> you made the claim that it cant stop attacks from 1mmm, so you back that up. The ability has turned away attacks from city level characters and is passive.


Wrong. I made the claim Gil can hit You're Whack with NPs  360 degrees 1 mm away. So prove You're Whack can stop them.


----------



## Qinglong (Jul 25, 2016)

He didn't use Ars Almodel - or at least not the full thing

he just used casual blasts which killed all the servants but Andersen who barely survived only to die soon after and Mordred who had armor take the hit


----------



## Crimson King (Jul 25, 2016)

Qinglong said:


> He didn't use Ars Almodel - or at least not the full thing
> 
> he just used casual blasts which killed all the servants but Andersen who barely survived only to die soon after and Mordred who had armor take the hit


Probably just hit them with 1 beam each. So only excaliblast level at most.


----------



## Solar (Jul 25, 2016)

Is that truck vs security pole seriously the rebuttal for the meteor feat?


----------



## howdy01 (Jul 25, 2016)

isn't this version of gil only somewhere in the city level range? Yhwach shouldn't have much trouble here if that's the case


----------



## Qinglong (Jul 25, 2016)

Fang said:


> Which version of Gil does Fate/GO Gil relate to it closer, F/Z Gil or F/SN Gil? I know that Gudako/Gudao are considered above average tier Magus solely due to their ridiculous prana levels but none of the Servants with active defenses have those activated with them as their masters (obviously game mechanics but the story still covers it).



FSN and F/Z servant stats are mostly the same as the original source

Gudao/Gudako's Artoria is on par with Kerry's and Gil is same as Kirei

Chaldea's generators are subsidising the cost for some servants - they can't handle Man Mode Herakles for example without getting drained


----------



## God (Jul 25, 2016)

You know you guys are arguing with the same person who claimed Fate/Zero Gilgamesh was a planetbuster


----------



## Fang (Jul 25, 2016)

And you do know that Fate has both anti-world and actual anti-planet NPs right?


----------



## God (Jul 25, 2016)

Fang said:


> And you do know that Fate has both anti-world and actual anti-planet NPs right?



Obviously 

Zero!Gil was not one of them.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## OneSimpleAnime (Jul 25, 2016)

Crimson King said:


> Gae Bolg, Harpe, and Gae Buidhe says hi. Thanks for killing yourself.
> 
> And since Gil will know what the blood does, he just has to stay away from him and continue blasting him with GoB and Ea.
> 
> ...


You havent disproved the meteor feat but keep trying dude. You dont have a leg to stand on with what youve given so far.

Yhwach has an ability that can passively turn away city+ level attacks that get close to him, distance doesnt matter unless its already inside him


----------



## Crimson King (Jul 25, 2016)

Sablés said:


> Give me proof that the arm was damaged. If you can't, fuck off
> 
> Can you stay on point for 2 seconds?


The scythe went through her arm. Sounds like damage to me.

So you're conceding the space distortion thing since you're not posting any proof? ok.



Sablés said:


> Do you have any idea of how this section works? The acceptance of feats and calcs is determined by what the credible majority approve.



Still using appeal to popularity? Alot of people think the Earth is flat, so it must be true! Evidence be damned!



Sablés said:


> Who the hell are you to tell me what I was talking about when you're the one who misinterpreted the post from the very beginning?



I was talking about total damage output. Don't like it? too bad.



Sablés said:


> Who gives a flying fuck about melee range. The point was that GoB does not send its swords out instantly, which is why Shirou maintained an edge in speed as he notes explicitly.


Shirou won because he has more skill when holding a noble phantasm.



Sablés said:


> >Pushing someone else 4000 kms with a tap
> >He compares it to a vehicle _constantly _propelling itself at light speeds
> >Thinking velocity is equal to power instead of the two having a proportional relationship


So once again you can't counter the point and are conceding? ok.



Sablés said:


> You're retarded and we're done here, Gil gets his shit stomped. SI you go.







OneSimpleAnime said:


> You havent disproved the meteor feat but keep trying dude. You dont have a leg to stand on with what youve given so far.


Keep telling yourself that. The video alone is proof enough.


OneSimpleAnime said:


> Yhwach has an ability that can passively turn away city+ level attacks that get close to him, distance doesnt matter unless its already inside him





			
				Hamlet said:
			
		

> Words words words

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Jackalinthebox (Jul 25, 2016)

Fuck Yhwach. Gil is way cooler than him. Yhwach doesn't deserve to win


----------



## Crimson King (Jul 25, 2016)

Jackalinthebox said:


> Fuck Yhwach. Gil is way cooler than him. Yhwach doesn't deserve to win


He's too whacked to win


----------



## Solar (Jul 25, 2016)

Jackalinthebox said:


> Fuck Yhwach. Gil is way cooler than him. Yhwach doesn't deserve to win



It's not about deserving: he's earned it.


----------



## GiveRobert20dollars (Jul 25, 2016)

Fang said:


> And you do know that Fate has both anti-world and actual anti-planet NPs right?


 

Just gonna put this here so Fang can have a good laugh.


----------



## Sablés (Jul 25, 2016)

God said:


> Obviously
> 
> Zero!Gil was not one of them.



Ea is Anti-world

Planet is a possibility with SF but nobody's replied to that srsly yet.


----------



## Crimson King (Jul 25, 2016)

Frederica Bernkastel said:


> It's not about deserving: he's earned it.


All he's earned is a nazi jacket


And a boot to the head.

And one to Jenny and the wimp


----------



## God (Jul 25, 2016)

Sablés said:


> Ea is Anti-world
> 
> Planet is a possibility with SF but nobody's replied to that srsly yet.



I meant anti-planet.


----------



## Solar (Jul 25, 2016)

Crimson King said:


> All he's earned is a nazi jacket
> 
> 
> And a boot to the head.
> ...



No one understands your 90's references.


----------



## Jackalinthebox (Jul 25, 2016)

Give Gilgamesh prep so he can charge Ea. That would make it fair


----------



## Crimson King (Jul 25, 2016)

Frederica Bernkastel said:


> No one understands your 90's references.


----------



## BreakFlame (Jul 25, 2016)

Good lord, and I thought things got messy when Divell and I went at it.


----------



## Crimson King (Jul 25, 2016)

BreakFlame said:


> Good lord, and I thought things got messy when Divell and I went at it.


You are but mere children compared to the older members


----------



## OneSimpleAnime (Jul 25, 2016)

Crimson King said:


> Keep telling yourself that. The video alone is proof enough.


that video doesnt mean jack shit and if you think it does you clearly dont know what youre talking about 

Nice deflection and stonewalling btw


----------



## Crimson King (Jul 25, 2016)

OneSimpleAnime said:


> that video doesnt mean jack shit and if you think it does you clearly dont know what youre talking about
> 
> Nice deflection and stonewalling btw


Yet I see you aren't able to disprove it.


----------



## OneSimpleAnime (Jul 25, 2016)

Disprove what exactly? what happened during the meteor feat:
>Meteor is summoned and falls
>Kenpachi jumps towards it and activates his shikai
>Kenpachi slashes at the meteor with his sword and shatters the meteor, overcoming nearly all of its KE

thus Kenny is island level for exerting an amount of strength great enough to counteract the force of the falling meteor. what have you shown that totally disproves the feat? Anyway Gremmy has island level RW power, since it took 2 of him to make the meteor and he couldnt make it alone. He has a limit that can be overcome with brute force, which Kenny did multiple times throughout the fight.


----------



## Solar (Jul 25, 2016)

Crimson King said:


> Yet I see you aren't able to disprove it.



Obviously the pillar stayed in tact for the same reason why a good brick wall doesn't break when you punch it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BreakFlame (Jul 25, 2016)

Crimson King said:


> You are but mere children compared to the older members



I long for the day we will reach the depths of depravity you have, senpai

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Crimson King (Jul 25, 2016)

OneSimpleAnime said:


> Disprove what exactly? what happened during the meteor feat:
> >Meteor is summoned and falls
> >Kenpachi jumps towards it and activates his shikai
> >Kenpachi slashes at the meteor with his sword and shatters the meteor, overcoming nearly all of its KE


No, all he did was destroy the meteor.
The most common meteor type is this 



The meteor is weaker than aluminum alloy. Doesn't take that much to start breaking it.


----------



## OneSimpleAnime (Jul 25, 2016)

Crimson King said:


> No, all he did was destroy the meteor.
> The most common meteor type is this
> 
> 
> ...


im sick of explaining things to you when you have no idea what youre talking about but

You do fucking know what you have to do to destroy something right? Especially something with a huge amount of KE right? The meteors pieces didnt destroy all of SS, thus he overcame its KE

can a mod please close this shit, its getting to Divell level in here


----------



## Crimson King (Jul 25, 2016)

OneSimpleAnime said:


> im sick of explaining things to you when you have no idea what youre talking about but
> 
> You do fucking know what you have to do to destroy something right? Especially something with a huge amount of KE right? The meteors pieces didnt destroy all of SS, then he overcame its KE


Because he fragmented the meteor. Destroying the rock doesn't mean matching its KE.


----------



## Solar (Jul 25, 2016)

You guys aren't just going to let him think he's right, right?


----------



## Crimson King (Jul 25, 2016)

Frederica Bernkastel said:


> You guys aren't just going to let him think he's right, right?


I will never let them think they're right


----------



## Solar (Jul 25, 2016)

Crimson King said:


> I will never let them think they're right


But they are right.


----------



## Crimson King (Jul 25, 2016)

Frederica Bernkastel said:


> But they are right.


Right at being wrong


----------



## Solar (Jul 25, 2016)

Crimson King said:


> Right at being wrong



But two were wrong and two wrongs are right. 

I'm going to sleep now, though.. I may continue bantering tomorrow.zzzz


----------



## Crimson King (Jul 25, 2016)

Frederica Bernkastel said:


> But two were wrong and two wrongs are right.


Nah, the saying is two wrongs don't make a right 
2 wrongs + 2 wrongs makes 5 wrongs


----------



## OneSimpleAnime (Jul 25, 2016)

Crimson King said:


> Because he fragmented the meteor. Destroying the rock doesn't mean matching its KE.


he destroyed most of its mass and scattered the small pieces that were left. He also beat the shit out of Gremmy and tanked a selfdestruct move from 5 of them at once. 5 Gremmy suicide > 2 Gremmy meteor


----------



## Crimson King (Jul 25, 2016)

OneSimpleAnime said:


> he destroyed most of its mass and scattered the small pieces that were left.


So he destroyed a big rock. 
Still nothing to do with its KE.



OneSimpleAnime said:


> selfdestruct move from 5 of them at once. 5 Gremmy suicide > 2 Gremmy meteor



404 proof not found


----------



## Ayy lmao (Jul 25, 2016)

Crimson King said:


> Doesn't matter. Pushing someone 4000 km requires less force than moving 1500 lightyears in a short time.



So everyone in Pre Super DBZ  could be pushed by this ship, simply because it's FTL? Moving 1500 lightyears in a "short time" requires infinite energy, which is why LS and FTL KE is unquantifiable here in the OBD. 

Otherwise everyone in fiction that are LS or FTL would have a minimum of universal DC, including  Gilgamesh's ship.


----------



## OneSimpleAnime (Jul 25, 2016)

Crimson King said:


> So he destroyed a big rock.
> Still nothing to do with its KE.
> 
> 
> ...


K. Gil is still losing this


----------



## Crimson King (Jul 25, 2016)

ayyfisk said:


> So everyone in Pre Super DBZ could be pushed by this ship, simply because it's FTL? Moving 1500 lightyears in a "short time" requires infinite energy, which is why LS and FTL KE is unquantifiable here in the OBD.


We know You're Whack can be moved when hit by something that's slower. So it's natural an FTL ship can move him.



OneSimpleAnime said:


> K. Gil is still losing this


404 proof not found.


----------



## OneSimpleAnime (Jul 25, 2016)

Crimson King said:


> We know You're Whack can be moved when hit by something that's slower. So it's natural an FTL ship can move him.
> 
> 
> 404 proof not found.


ive provided far more proof than you


----------



## Crimson King (Jul 25, 2016)

OneSimpleAnime said:


> ive provided far more proof than you





			
				Hamlet said:
			
		

> Words words words


----------



## OneSimpleAnime (Jul 26, 2016)

you posted an unrelated video to disprove a calc i linked that puts Yhwach at island level


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jul 26, 2016)

Could we try to get back on track? OneSimpleAnime's arguments aren't even being debated back properly anymore. If not I'm just going to close this soon. I prefer not just just close each thread because the activity isn't a bad thing.


----------



## Sablés (Jul 26, 2016)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> Could we try to get back on track? OneSimpleAnime's arguments aren't even being debated back properly anymore. If not I'm just going to close this soon. I prefer not just just close each thread because the activity isn't a bad thing.


The thread hasn't reached levels where it needs to be closed. 

That said, the disparity in stats between Yhwach and Gil is so clear cut that there's not much room for intelligible discussion if someone argues in favor of the latter.


----------



## Crimson King (Jul 26, 2016)

OneSimpleAnime said:


> you posted an unrelated video to disprove a calc i linked that puts Yhwach at island level


The calc is just wrong as shown by that example. All Kenpachi needed to do was smash the meteor, not match its KE.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jul 26, 2016)

Sablés said:


> The thread hasn't reached levels where it needs to be closed.
> 
> That said, the disparity in stats between Yhwach and Gil is so clear cut that there's not much room for intelligible discussion if someone argues in favor of the latter.



There's some people asking for it, but like I said the activity is still appreciated. I'm still seeing what happens.

On the other hand I do agree that Yhwatch has a pretty clear advantage even with speed equal.


----------



## OneSimpleAnime (Jul 26, 2016)

Crimson King said:


> The calc is just wrong as shown by that example. All Kenpachi needed to do was smash the meteor, not match its KE.


too bad that wasnt what happened and pretty much everyone agrees with the calc and it wasnt thrown out. If you think the calc is bad, go to the blog and refute it. Dont just say "lol its wrong" to me


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jul 26, 2016)

Since when did bleach actually have speeds past mach 15?


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jul 26, 2016)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Since when did bleach actually have speeds past mach 15?


It should have never gone beyond the mach 29+ mark.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## lol 4th dimension reiatsu (Jul 26, 2016)

Crimson King said:


> He won't be doing that when he's getting hit by a thousand NPs as soon as the match starts



Most of them will do no damage,regen and Allmighty cover those that do.
Unlike Gil who gets an arrow to the face.


----------



## Nep Heart (Jul 26, 2016)

Not really defending Twatch here because fuck Clorox, but I have to agree that the "truck vs security pillar" is a poor analogy considering the truck in the video still retained momentum even after being torn apart by the pillar, meaning the pillar technically failed to fully stop the vehicle. Meaning only a _fraction_ of the truck's energy was neutralized by the security pillar as opposed from Kenpachi neutralizing the whole thing (and even if Kenpachi only stopped a fraction of the meteor, apparently it is still gigaton range for low-end according to the calc). I mean, we've accepted meteor stopping calcs in the past just fine, I smell a double standard here.


----------



## Divell (Jul 26, 2016)




----------



## OneSimpleAnime (Jul 26, 2016)

Ampchu said:


> Not really defending Twatch here because fuck Clorox, but I have to agree that the "truck vs security pillar" is a poor analogy considering the truck in the video still retained momentum even after being torn apart by the pillar, meaning the pillar technically failed to fully stop the vehicle. Meaning only a _fraction_ of the truck's energy was neutralized by the security pillar as opposed from Kenpachi neutralizing the whole thing (and even if Kenpachi only stopped a fraction of the meteor, apparently it is still gigaton range for low-end according to the calc). I mean, we've accepted meteor stopping calcs in the past just fine, I smell a double standard here.


IIRC the meteor was 111 gigatons and required 2 Gremmys to make, and seeing as Kenpachi could cut through Gremmy doing his best to harden his body then Kenny would have to be at least half of the 111 gigatons. But he stopped nearly all of the meteors KE anyway so that doesnt matter.


----------



## howdy01 (Jul 26, 2016)

all of this was discussed in the actual calc, but it was accepted in the end.


----------



## Crimson King (Jul 26, 2016)

OneSimpleAnime said:


> too bad that wasnt what happened and pretty much everyone agrees with the calc and it wasnt thrown out. If you think the calc is bad, go to the blog and refute it. Dont just say "lol its wrong" to me


Appeal to popularity? Nope, not gonna fly. A lot of people think the Earth is flat. Doesn't make it true. I already prove it doesn't fly. Not my fault you can't counter it.



lol 4th dimension reiatsu said:


> Most of them will do no damage,regen and Allmighty cover those that do.
> Unlike Gil who gets an arrow to the face.



Gae Bolg says lolnope to your regen while he takes Ea and an FTL ship to the face. So he gets either BFR'd or killed. Or both.

An arrow? Since Gil now has all man made Noble Phantasms, Rho Aias laughs it off.



Ampchu said:


> Not really defending Twatch here because fuck Clorox, but I have to agree that the "truck vs security pillar" is a poor analogy considering the truck in the video still retained momentum even after being torn apart by the pillar, meaning the pillar technically failed to fully stop the vehicle. Meaning only a _fraction_ of the truck's energy was neutralized by the security pillar as opposed from Kenpachi neutralizing the whole thing (and even if Kenpachi only stopped a fraction of the meteor, apparently it is still gigaton range for low-end according to the calc). I mean, we've accepted meteor stopping calcs in the past just fine, I smell a double standard here.




If he stopped all of its KE the bits of it would have fallen straight down, not continuing its path





So pretty much same at the truck thing.


----------



## Ayy lmao (Jul 26, 2016)

Crimson King said:


> Appeal to popularity? Nope, not gonna fly. A lot of people think the Earth is flat. Doesn't make it true. I already prove it doesn't fly. Not my fault you can't counter it.
> 
> Gae Bolg says lolnope to your regen while he takes Ea and an FTL ship to the face. So he gets either BFR'd or killed. Or both.
> 
> An arrow? Since Gil now has all man made Noble Phantasms, Rho Aias laughs it off.


----------



## Solar (Jul 26, 2016)

Crimson King said:


> If he stopped all of its KE the bits of it would have fallen straight down, not continuing its path
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Considering the small amount of debris falling, it's pretty safe to say he countered most of that KE. Taking into account our margin of error, it's a good enough approximation.


----------



## Crimson King (Jul 26, 2016)

Frederica Bernkastel said:


> Considering the small amount of debris falling, it's pretty safe to say he countered most of that KE. Taking into account our margin of error, it's a good enough approximation.


There enough of it left for a meteor shower


----------



## Solar (Jul 26, 2016)

Crimson King said:


> There enough of it left for a meteor shower



A small one. But I guess that may have some technecalities involved. This is literally all debated in the blog, though (the small meteor shower after, the fragments being on fire, does he really match the ke, etc). I'm tempted to just copy+paste the responses in reply.


----------



## Fang (Jul 26, 2016)

Just make it Fate Extra/CCC Gil, like I said he'll absolutely annihilate the entirety of Bleach.


----------



## saint rider 890 (Jul 26, 2016)

Grand Caster vs Bleach , when ?


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jul 26, 2016)

*Users Who Have Read This Thread (Total: 149)*

**

Reactions: Funny 2 | Winner 2


----------



## lol 4th dimension reiatsu (Jul 26, 2016)

Crimson King said:


> Gae Bolg says lolnope to your regen while he takes Ea and an FTL ship to the face. So he gets either BFR'd or killed. Or both.
> 
> An arrow? Since Gil now has all man made Noble Phantasms, Rho Aias laughs it off.



But none of those can be used because Allmighty so is irrelevant.

The ship and EA especially.

Actually he can just skip everything and go to the future where he allready won the fight.


----------



## Crimson King (Jul 26, 2016)

Frederica Bernkastel said:


> A small one. But I guess that may have some technecalities involved. This is literally all debated in the blog, though (the small meteor shower after, the fragments being on fire, does he really match the ke, etc). I'm tempted to just copy+paste the responses in reply.


Still not convinced he matched the KE. Way too much rocks remained unaltered in their path. I am convinced he can destroy a large meteor though. Now he can go save the dinosaurs and open Jurassic Park



lol 4th dimension reiatsu said:


> But none of those can be used because Allmighty so is irrelevant.
> 
> The ship and EA especially.


You're Whack sees himself in space, gets confused, then gets hit by an FTL ship 

Just because he knows about it doesn't mean he can stop it.



Crimson Dragoon said:


> *Users Who Have Read This Thread (Total: 149)*
> 
> **


Gotta keep the audience happy


----------



## Fang (Jul 27, 2016)

Make that 150.


----------



## Sablés (Jul 27, 2016)

@GiveRobert20dollars

What's this I'm hearing about Worstking Arturia Lancer being OP


----------



## Qinglong (Jul 27, 2016)

More like ARASHU ACKBAR > shitoria


----------



## Hamaru (Jul 27, 2016)

Nothing brings in a good debate about stupid shit like a nice Bleach calc

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Crimson King (Jul 27, 2016)

Sablés said:


> @GiveRobert20dollars
> 
> What's this I'm hearing about Worstking Arturia Lancer being OP


Apparently her lance hits several dozen times harder than Ea :gio


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jul 27, 2016)

Then Gil should just use her lance.


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Jul 27, 2016)

Very little mention is made of Arthur's spear in the actual myth, it's a footnote at best and it gets dropped relatively early in the development of the Matter of Britian ( for instance Mallory makes no mention of it at all as far as I know) as a mythological cycle. The spear is known for basically two things: 1. Being hungry for blood/battle 2. Being a weapon from God.

Does fate have an abrahamic god in it?


----------



## Crimson King (Jul 27, 2016)

Looks like I was wrong. It's not dozens times stronger.



It's thousands.

"Ronghomianad comes down on the assassin village after you fight tristan
observed magical energy is over 3,000,000
the the fire power of the greatest class of NPs' is 1000-3000. 

Arash get you guys to go into a cave and stellas, so the village is saved. 
Touta is like "there a tonnes of guys who can drop a star (cough cough cough cough), but there no other divine technique to break one.""


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jul 27, 2016)

Nighty said:


> Does fate have an abrahamic god in it?


Well there is a budda running around somewhere, maybe?


----------



## Qinglong (Jul 27, 2016)

To be exact there's no comparison of what the units are being compared to

But you could say it's 3k times Gil's casual use of Enuma in FSN if you wanted to but I really wouldn't 

At minimum it far outclasses shirou Excalibur


----------



## GiveRobert20dollars (Jul 27, 2016)

Sablés said:


> @GiveRobert20dollars
> 
> What's this I'm hearing about Worstking Arturia Lancer being OP


Worst King got matched by a 1* Archer so instead of being OP in Arturia's favor it was Arash being strong as fuck .

Arturia truly gets worse every new revision she gets

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Qinglong (Jul 27, 2016)

Arash a true hero


----------



## saint rider 890 (Jul 27, 2016)

Don't forget about King Hassan


----------



## GiveRobert20dollars (Jul 27, 2016)

King Hassan did fuck all except for telling cursed arm "Hey man you're not a hassan anymore, go home and be a family man"


----------



## BreakFlame (Jul 27, 2016)

GiveRobert20dollars said:


> King Hassan did fuck all except for telling cursed arm "Hey man you're not a hassan anymore, go home and be a family man"



Sounds like a bro


----------



## Sablés (Jul 27, 2016)

Qinglong said:


> To be exact there's no comparison of what the units are being compared to
> 
> But you could say it's 3k times Gil's casual use of Enuma in FSN if you wanted to but I really wouldn't
> 
> At minimum it far outclasses shirou Excalibur






Crimson King said:


> Looks like I was wrong. It's not dozens times stronger.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If this is correct, you wouldn't scale Ea that way. IIRC, only Ea's attack power has been quantified, the magical energy behind its swirl was stated to be immeasurable in units so its still >>>> Rhon.

That said the others are fair game. The statement is supposed to hype the Lance's power so its unlikely the units are unrelated. That would mean Rhon is >1000s of times the general tier of the strongest NPs. Makes sense considering she's  a Goddess now, placing her higher on the totem pole.

EDIT: Read somewhere that she could match King Hassan who is implied to be a Grand Servant so there's that




GiveRobert20dollars said:


> Worst King got matched by a 1* Archer so instead of being OP in Arturia's favor it was Arash being strong as fuck .
> 
> Arturia truly gets worse every new revision she gets



>Mfw G/O tries to hype Arturia
>Gets BTFO by a sand ^ (use bro)

The ride never ends.


----------



## Qinglong (Jul 27, 2016)

The units used by roman to describe rhon are different from the units used in FSN

It's apples to oranges


----------



## Oomura Yoshitsugu (Jul 27, 2016)

GiveRobert20dollars said:


> King Hassan did fuck all except for telling cursed arm "Hey man you're not a hassan anymore, go home and be a family man"



Stuff King Hassan did:



> He did cool stuff though, like causing a natural sandstorm, suppressing Gawain with ease even when the sun is up, beheading Ozy who is in his own temple and was only detected when the deed is done. Didn't even need to use any NP to show how over-powered he is.


----------



## Fang (Jul 27, 2016)

Sablés said:


> >Mfw G/O tries to hype Arturia
> >Gets BTFO by a sand ^ (use bro)
> 
> The ride never ends.



>sand ^ (use bro)

Kill yourself Sables, Arash is more of a hero then you will ever be.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## GiveRobert20dollars (Jul 27, 2016)

Oomura Yoshitsugu said:


> Stuff King Hassan did:


Thanks for ruining the joke


----------

